# Pellet Smoker under a covered porch?



## MatBirch (Nov 16, 2020)

I relocated across country, so I sold my old charcoal smoker, and am now looking to restart. I have an amazing covered porch at the new place. It’s about 15x40, with 8’ ceiling.  It’s nice to not have to go all the way out into the weather.  I’m currently running a little propane grille on the porch with no I’ll effects, but I’m wondering if I go with a pellet smoker, will it be too much?   Don’t care so much about working “in the smoke”, or even sitting on the deck with a beer while “working”.  Just a little concerned about coating the ceiling with grease., especially since it’s just painted OSB...
Currently looking at the PitBoss 850.  

Thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 16, 2020)

I use my austin xl and my blackstone under my covered porch. Hasn't affected my ceiling a bit in 3yrs.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 16, 2020)

I run a SQ36 offset and a little BS grill under my porch, no problems but we do do have ceiling fans that get turned on high at times to rid the smoke


----------



## PAS (Nov 16, 2020)

Would unburned pellets absorb moisture if sitting in smoker over a period of time?  I use my Masterbuilt electric under a vinyl covered ceiling on occasion with no problem.  But usually there is a wind to move the smoke along.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 16, 2020)

PAS said:


> Would unburned pellets absorb moisture if sitting in smoker over a period of time?  I use my Masterbuilt electric under a vinyl covered ceiling on occasion with no problem.  But usually there is a wind to move the smoke along.


Depends on your environment. I smoke 4-5x a week so that's not a issue I face. If there is concern for you or you don't use your smoke often I'd recommend emptying the hopper and auger before you put it up


----------



## MatBirch (Nov 16, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I run a SQ36 offset and a little BS grill under my porch, no problems but we do do have ceiling fans that get turned on high at times to rid the smoke


Maybe that’s why there are two ceiling fans under this awesome porch!


----------



## Coreymacc (Nov 16, 2020)

I have a deck about the same size as you mentioned, the veranda covers about half of it and my grill is completely under cover. I have been keeping an eye myself because I was wondering if I would see smoke stains, its been there over a year already and no signs of anything.  

I think you are good.
Corey


----------



## Polekitty (Nov 16, 2020)

MatBirch said:


> I relocated across country, so I sold my old charcoal smoker, and am now looking to restart. I have an amazing covered porch at the new place. It’s about 15x40, with 8’ ceiling.  It’s nice to not have to go all the way out into the weather.  I’m currently running a little propane grille on the porch with no I’ll effects, but I’m wondering if I go with a pellet smoker, will it be too much?   Don’t care so much about working “in the smoke”, or even sitting on the deck with a beer while “working”.  Just a little concerned about coating the ceiling with grease., especially since it’s just painted OSB...
> Currently looking at the PitBoss 850.
> 
> Thanks!


I want a job like yours. Getting to be "in the smoke" and drink a beer while "working" under my covered patio has got to be the cats meow.


----------

